# Attachment for the Milling attachment



## dgehricke (Nov 2, 2013)

I find these neat easy to make tools and ideas on google books by browsing the Popular mechanics magazines. This one is used in the Milling attachment and it expands your use and capabilities with the milling attachment for your lathe. I will mount chucks(questionable) face plates for sure. My lathe has a 1 1/2 X 8 spindle.


----------



## calstar (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't understand how it mounts/works, any other pics?  thanks, Brian


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 3, 2013)

dgehricke said:


> I find these neat easy to make tools and ideas on google books by browsing the Popular mechanics magazines. This one is used in the Milling attachment and it expands your use and capabilities with the milling attachment for your lathe. I will mount chucks(questionable) face plates for sure. My lathe has a 1 1/2 X 8 spindle.



So you place that block in the milling attachment of your lathe, and screw the chuck or faceplate on?  Cool idea!



Bernie


----------



## pineyfolks (Nov 3, 2013)

I take it that's a lock on the side? Are you going to drill the end so you can slide longer stock in? I think I'd get more use from it on the mill. Looks like a useful project.


----------

